
Vincent Canfield comments on his expulsion from the 36C3 - h1x
https://tarnkappe.info/vincent-canfield-from-cock-li-comments-on-his-expulsion-from-the-36c3
======
h1x
previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21905761](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21905761)

